# Who having a party for Halloween



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

We define "Party" as, everyone on the street comes down to the house, this year it will be the weekend before Halloween. They will check out what's new at "Deadview" then one by one, as in years past, they leave and come back with friends who just happen to bring drinks. Well after that others "just happen to show up" because they got a call from their friend who said stop on by. After a while the driveway is full of people and the house becomes "occupied". I guess that's a party. We don't plan anything, it just happens. It's a blast and they will all come back Halloween night just to watch the kids get a scare. A good time for all.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I will be having mine on sat. The 27th. I look forward to it every year, it's almost all I ever think about  just the excitement of getting ready for it and the new plans every year. I sure hope you change your mind. Last year I almost thought it wasn't gonna happen because of the snow. Then the worst part my DJ cancelled on me last minute. But I said what the hey lets have it anyway. Amazingly at least 50 people still showed up. I had to go out the last minute to buy a radio but it turned out to be great. I was the DJ and and everyone loved it! So this year I will be the DJ again and to be honest with you im really looking forward to it.


----------



## TheBerggs (Apr 22, 2012)

We're doing ours on Saturday the 27th... our house is on a main road not in a subdivision so we never get any trick or treaters but lots of cars slowing in front of the house.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

My party is the night before Halloween whatever night that happens to be. I throw the party to deterr vandals from smashing pumpkins and such in our neighborhood. The party is held in my front yard and I invite every neighbor whose house can be seen from my driveway.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

We always go with the weekend before, this year would be Sat the 27th.
Halloween is for trick or treating for so many people we know with kids-us included!


----------



## Flynn Manor (May 17, 2009)

Ours will be on the 27th also.....I have been unemployed for nearly a year, but wouldn't think of canceling our Halloween Party! The 4th of July picnic may be cancelled, but never the Halloween party! This will be our 18th annual. Too many people look forawrd to it, especially my wife and I. Hopefully we won't have to deal with snow this year...


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

We will be having our annual partay the weekend of the 20th. Usually we stay away from the same weekend of halloween...even though it is on a wed this year


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Either Friday 26th or Saturday 27th. Almost everyone throws one the Saturday before, so sometimes we've had it on Friday to avoid conflicts. One year I played with the band the entire weekend, so we had it on Sunday. Now I always take off... Only a few showed up that year, but that's still better than not having one. If you're swamped and it becomes too much work and stress, I always say downscale rather than getting rid of it. A small party has some advantages and appeal over ones much larger, unless you're someone who really enjoys the larger atmosphere, then go for it. Our new house is smaller, but the Halloween party goes on! Plus now we have actual cornfields behind our yard, which is cool.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Our first Halloween Party was last year & wasn't much of a success as hardly anyone came. So this year I think I'll make it closer to Halloween & just not do as much prep. I think we'll still have one this year tho...


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

We didn't have a Halloween party last year (but had one the two years before) We weren't going to have one this year...but I keep getting random comments from people about us having a party. So now I'm debating. I don't want to go too crazy with it...the last time we had one the Phillies were in the world series so I had a bunch of people sitting infront of the tv watching the game. Not a big deal to some I'm sure...but my husband and I aren't into sports and I had spent about a month setting up a mini corn field in the back yard along with my cemetary...which some guests didn't even see. Just bummed me out that we spent the time and money for people to sit infront of the television all night. 

I know some of you remember me bitching about this before  I'm starting to get some great ideas though so.........


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you know, i gotta talk with Spookyone first. We haven't made the date when our party is.. Shame on us!


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

What a great idea, Ghouliet! Also the advantage of getting to know your neighbors - I only know a few of mine.


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sat the 27th - already telling my friends! When is too early to send invitations? 
I thought beginning of Sept for most mortals would be appropriate.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

We will for sure have a Halloween party. We started 4 yrs ago with a small get together, now it is a have to amongest our friends. They usually start asking about it in early Aug. For us Halloween was just another holiday until we started having fun with the party, now its an obsession.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

We are having a Halloween party! I think this is our fourth year of hosting. We generally have around 25 guests. I think with our crew, I'll be sending out the invites around mid August just so everyone has plenty of time to make arrangements to be here. (A few of our friends own a bar and one is the general manager for the bar, so it's hard for them all to get to any of our events, also a few of our friends have children and we're asking that this year, there are no little ones allowed so hopefully a month and a half will be enough notice to get a babysitter lined up.)


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

We usually have a party with about 30-40 ppl and this would be our 5th year but since we're in the process of selling our house and moving, it may have to be on the smaller side as we're downsizing to an apt home so I'm not sure of the space I'll have to work with. We usually have our party on the Fri before Halloween and do more of an after-work happy hour/finger foods party from 5pm to midnight.


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Lisaloo said:


> We are having a Halloween party! I think this is our fourth year of hosting. We generally have around 25 guests. I think with our crew, I'll be sending out the invites around mid August just so everyone has plenty of time to make arrangements to be here. (A few of our friends own a bar and one is the general manager for the bar, so it's hard for them all to get to any of our events, also a few of our friends have children and we're asking that this year, there are no little ones allowed so hopefully a month and a half will be enough notice to get a babysitter lined up.)


Thanks, Lisaloo - Mine will be adults only too! I agree Mid-August sounds good for invitations.


----------



## robb3369 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ours is always the Saturday before Halloween day and it's rated PG-13. It usually starts at 7 pm and lasts 4-5 hours.


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

My roommate's birthday is on the 27th, so we are going to throw the Halloween Party that Saturday, but also present her with a cake. She came up with our theme this year, so she seems relatively happy with the idea of having the party so early. I'm always still crazily putting things together day of party regardless when it is :-D


----------

